# Potential effects of new states forming as a result of independence. Scotland etc.



## LucidCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

What would happen with regards to national rankings if Scotland were to become independent? I mean there are other potential cases with states breaking away but this is the only solid possibility as far as I'm aware.

Both for Scottish and rest of UK cubers.

Would Scottish cubers retain their times and NR's would automatically transfer over or would everyone retain a UK ranking and get a clean sheet for Scottish rankings?


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 13, 2014)

Imagine all the NR's Breandan would gain...


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Imagine all the NR's Breandan would gain...



I was thinking just that actually haha. Although if it was started over from fresh, then someone else could attend a competition before him and quickly get a few


----------



## applemobile (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol. Implying its going to happen.

One imagines results already standing are set as per the rules at the time they were set. So effectively Scotland's score card would be clean.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 13, 2014)

National records set before Scotland independence set by Scottish people remain uk records. After it's independence Scotland now can get it's own nr's.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 14, 2014)

Another question: assume a country becomes independent in the middle of a calendar year. Can its citizens compete for it right after the independence, or do they have to wait until the next year ? This could be a very sensible subject in some cases.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2014)

There has been a thread about this before.

This has happened before. Jozsef Borsos competed in 1982 as a Yugoslavian. In that particular case, the nationality has been changed to Serbian. I suppose that was to prevent him from remaining an indefinite edge case.

The real answer here is the same as for a lot of rare "what if" conditions: It doesn't make sense to put it in the Regulations (they're long enough as is!), so the WCA Board will decide something sensible if it happens.

In the case of Scotland, everyone's UK records will probably stay as UK records. If a person was not Scottish at the time, the result does not affect Scottish rankings or records.
Because of the special circumstance, the Board may decide to let/require Scottish cubers to change their nationality immediately, or they might let the default at the beginning of the next year.


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol and what about people in Crimea? Are there any competitors there?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Because of the special circumstance, the Board may decide to let/require Scottish cubers to change their nationality immediately, or they might let the default at the beginning of the next year.



Can they choose to stay as a UK citizen?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Can they choose to stay as a UK citizen?



Depends on whether they have UK citizenship.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah, that makes sense. Jury's still out on if dual citizenship will be allowed.


----------

